# Van Handle Archery Products has released THE ?DEATH GRIP?



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Any pics available of the Death Grip in action!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## oscag (Feb 20, 2003)

lets see some pics


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello

Lets see a pic. befor and afterwards.

You know a pic. is worth a 1000 words

Later 
Unk


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*piviting grip*

Is this grip similar to the one that Loesch Designed 3 years ago & is still producing? The provisional patent was labeled Zero Torque.  

Adam


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Here is an animation I made for James Loesch. The ZERO TORQUE:


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Still sounds like a wrestling move to me! I still want to see pics!


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Is this grip similar to the one that Loesch Designed 3 years ago & is still producing? The provisional patent was labeled Zero Torque.
> 
> Adam


There have been many attempts at a zero torque grip. Although I am not familiar with loesches grip, we believe this design is the highest quality, best performing, and most practical on the market. Some Patents we searched were somewhat similar but none of them really came close as far as performance. They all had some Torque. I am interested in your input and thank you for the reply.
John Van Hoorn
Van Handle Archery Products


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

will this grip fit on any bow?

I would like to see some pics as well


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

spobow said:


> Still sounds like a wrestling move to me! I still want to see pics!


SPOBOW,
AH, a nay sayer. What type of pictures would you like to see. A picture of the grip itself or a bunch of arrows in a target. Are you interested in the internal works or just the appearance of the death grip on the bow?
John Van Hoorn
Van Handle Archery Products


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

both how it works as well as appearance


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

francis said:


> both how it works as well as appearance


What Francis said.  

I'm not a naysayer, I'd just like to see what it looks like. Heck, I even like the name "Death Grip," it sounds cool. Golly, suspenders hold your pants up great, but I prefer a belt. I just want to see what they look like. You get me all hyped up about a product and don't show me what it looks like. You should know I dont' care about what things look like over function. I wear ASAT. It doesn't look flashy like other camos, but it git's r done if you know what I'm saying! 

By the way John, welcome to AT!


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Are the pivot point ahead of the pressure point or behind ?

Most torque reducing grips I saw were ahead, meaning no natural stability, i.e. wrist wrestler...

Now if you managed to put the pivot axis of the grip behind the pressure point, no efforts are necessary and the grip have a natural equilibrium with no torque on the bow...

I am waiting to see your design...

TomG


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Ok*

OK: now its game time  say ya' got em' ready for Mathews.

Least of all,get us a PIC' posted of how this Death Grip looks  

d'x


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

pics, pics, pics


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Ok*

OK: Your(Death Grip)Mathews grip is available: ???

MY LX is in waitin'(not for long)though  

POUR IT ON  
GEET IT OUT THERE  

"Bow Grips Are A DIME A DOZEN" 

PICS(thank you so much)    

d'x


----------



## Randy Weisell (Feb 1, 2005)

*I have a Death Grip on my Mathews Q2*

My name is Randy. 
I am good freinds with the owner of Van Handle Archery Products, makers of the death grip. So take this as you might. I have a death grip on my Q2. I just got it last month. I have thousands of shots through the bow and if you come to take my grip off come well armed. I am sure John is doing his best to get as many of these grips out there for you guys as he can as fast as he can. Beleive me when I say you wont be disappointed. This thing is great!

Randy


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, welcome to AT Randy! Could you please post a picture of it so we can see it. Also does anybody know the what the price will be?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Lets see something(anybody)*

Anybody whom can post a Pic' of the Death Grip ???  

I'm the kind- Whom Likes To See It Before I'd Buy It... 


I'm Sure It'll be Awesome  

 Pics,Pics, & More PICS'(thanks)


d'x


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*Price and Photos!!!*

Price and photos, please.....


----------



## oscag (Feb 20, 2003)

when will you have one for bowtech ??? and price ???


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

oscag said:


> when will you have one for bowtech ??? and price ???


Robert,
The tooling we have in place is for Mathews. All their grips are the same on all models. Death Grips for the less popular bows will will be manufactered on a top demand basis. A seperate mold most be made for each style of grip. Some of the grips are bound to be close enough to use the same molds. I have manufactered grips for Mathews, Darton, Parker and C.P. Onida. so far none of these grips are even close. As soon as I manufacter a prototype grip for a bow I can tool up very quickly. Just for instance, If I got a BOW TECH riser I could have a grip manufactered in about a week.
My best source for risers is an archer that brings his bow to me to have a Death Grip put on. So far nobody has given me a Bow Tech. Im sure it wont be long though. Normally I have to visit a bow factory in order to get a riser. It would be very expensive and time consuming to go to all the manufactueres of each bow. The MSRP is $119.95 Thanks for your intrest in the "DEATH GRIP".
John Van Hoorn
Van Handle Archery Products


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

pics?


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

> The tooling we have in place is for Mathews. All their grips are the same on all models. Death Grips for the less popular bows will will be manufactered on a top demand basis.


Perhaps this should be worded: "Death grips for bows that actually have decent factory grips already bill be manufactured on a top demand basis..."


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

francis said:


> pics?


I have pics I am trying to put on this sight. For some reason it will not accept them. I have contacted the web master for AR.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

TomG said:


> Here is an animation I made for James Loesch. The ZERO TORQUE:


NO, It doesnt look anything like this.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Bo Hunter said:


> Perhaps this should be worded: "Death grips for bows that actually have decent factory grips already bill be manufactured on a top demand basis..."


Or perhaps it whould be worded. Grips will be made for decent bows first and the rest will be made on a demand basis.


----------



## pikespeep (Feb 23, 2004)

Van Handle

I sent you a PM.

Thanks
d.


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*Any pics, any website??*

Is there a website for this product?? How about pics?

Any grip for Bowtech Constitution??

NPK


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

John,
Thanks for trying to post the pics. I am definitely interested in your product and can't wait to see it. And yes, let us know if you have a website and if the grip can be ordered from the site. Thanks!


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey y'all John sent me the pics of the Death Grip and it look's pretty cool! Check them out. Thanks John! 
Sorry it took me so long to get them up here John, I was away from a computer all weekend.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Zero torque*

I am to trying to bash.....

I am looking at the pics, & I dont understand how it would eliminate torque? 

Honestly it looks like it may create a lot.

Looks bulky, and it seems to have a lot of surface area to allow your hand to contact the sides and the thumb rest on the grip.. Which to me would create a lot of torque.

Maybe the pictures are not doing a good job of showing the functionality?

Perhaps you have a schematic ??

 

Adam


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks interesting, but I think I need more convincing.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Van'handle :*

I see its attached to a Mathews bow  

I have a LX' & my Competition Grip/ looks to have lesser torque,  (just my opinion) 

Time Will Tell ???

need any volunteers / Chek with me bud...

d'x


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

looks a lot like the big rubber parker grip to me.


which i do not like.



how exactly does the death grip eliminate torque??


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm assuming that the grip is mounted on a bearing so that it moves independantly of the riser? If so, I'd like to see how it attaches, perhaps a picture of the back side of the grip while it's not attached to the bow would clear some things up.


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

You guys missed the part about the bearings in the first post? 
"We did however take the left and right deviance and bad arrow flight due to torque on your grip out of your hands and put it into the hands of (five) 5 Precision, Miniature, Stainless Steel, Teflon sealed Ball Bearings".
Kind of sounds like it works similar to that loesch grip. But won't know unless the inside part of the grip is shown.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

I guess I forgot about that while waiting for pics.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

Ian said:


> You guys missed the part about the bearings in the first post?
> "We did however take the left and right deviance and bad arrow flight due to torque on your grip out of your hands and put it into the hands of (five) 5 Precision, Miniature, Stainless Steel, Teflon sealed Ball Bearings".
> Kind of sounds like it works similar to that loesch grip. But won't know unless the inside part of the grip is shown.



hehehe


somehow i missed that too  

sorry


----------

